# What Warren Said at NCDG10



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Warren couldn't attend live so he sent a video. Not a bad message, but not much to it. What would have been interesting woud have been the conversation between Piper and Warren after the message. I have the feeling some very tough questions would have been asked by Piper.

Here's Warren's audio:

The Battle for Your Mind Desiring God 2010 National Conference Think: The Life of the Mind and the Love of God - Desiring God


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Why did he agree to the conference if he couldn't attend it?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 2, 2010)

I read that he had a family emergency that prevented him from attending. I have no clue if the statement is true, but I would imagine it would be something like that and not because he was flaky.

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Friday Panel: The Life of the Mind in the Local Church Desiring God 2010 National Conference Think: The Life of the Mind and the Love of God - Desiring God

This is the panel discussion that follows Warren's message. They supposedly discuss the message a little. To be fair I have not listened to Warren's message or the panel discussion. I am just providing the link for others who may have the time to listen to it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I read that he had a family emergency that prevented him from attending. I have no clue if the statement is true, but I would imagine it would be something like that and not because he was flaky.



Gotcha. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 2, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Why did he agree to the conference if he couldn't attend it?



In the last three weeks he has had three family members rushed to the emergency room, some requiring majory surgery, and deemed it wise to stick close to home.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Very wise indeed. Hate that for him. At least he was stand up enough to still commit via video.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Very wise indeed. Hate that for him. At least he was stand up enough to still commit via video.



He said that he would either come to Minneapolis or Piper could come to Saddleback and they could do a panel discussion. We may not agree with him on all points, but I believe he is a person of intergrity.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, from Warren's teaching, it is clear that the size of his Church is his imagination and willingness to dream big dreams.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2010)

Rich,

Where did he get his doctorate again?  Hmmmmm. Hint: According to Google Maps it is 5.5 miles and 12 minutes from me.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Rich,
> 
> Where did he get his doctorate again?  Hmmmmm. Hint: According to Google Maps it is 5.5 miles and 12 minutes from me.


 
Fuller Brush....er, I mean Seminary.


----------



## Michael (Oct 3, 2010)

3 Rick Warren quotes from DGNC10 [quotes collected from twitter posts from the conference]

"Try Jesus for 60 days or your money guaranteed back!"

"The biggest mistake that churches make is we think that sermons will produce spiritual maturity."

"Preaching and prayer doesn't grow a church."


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 3, 2010)

Michael said:


> 3 Rick Warren quotes from DGNC10 [quotes collected from twitter posts from the conference]
> 
> "Try Jesus for 60 days or your money guaranteed back!"
> 
> ...


 
The first quote is strange. 
The second quote is correct- Good, biblical, exegetical, Christ-centered, experiential, applicatory sermons produce spiritual maturity. 
The third is correct- Christ builds his church.... through preaching and prayer.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

Didn't hear any of that.


----------



## Michael (Oct 3, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Didn't hear any of that.


I'm not there so you know better. Just going off of twitter feeds....


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure I know better but I didn't hear those statements from Warren. Believe me, if Warren had been here it would have been most interesting. From the way Piper said he would have liked to ask him some questions, I think some very pointed questions would have been asked Warren. It just didn't work out. Providence.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 7, 2010)

Michael, Rick Warren did not say those things at the conference. What happened is that LaneCh tweeted those quotes that Warren allegedly has said in the past and posted them on the Desiring God Conference tag on twitter. Thus, people thought they were said at the conference. But LaneCh was simply posting them to show people what Warren (allegedly) has said.


----------



## Michael (Oct 7, 2010)

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> Michael, Rick Warren did not say those things at the conference. What happened is that LaneCh tweeted those quotes that Warren allegedly has said in the past and posted them on the Desiring God Conference tag on twitter. Thus, people thought they were said at the conference. But LaneCh was simply posting them to show people what Warren (allegedly) has said.


 
I see. Thanks and sorry for the confusion.


----------

